# What is the female equivalent of a guy watching a girl eat a banana?



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Just wondering.. :th_cool:


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Maybe licking an ice cream cone with a pointy tongue? That could also be a turn on for lesbians and bi women. If I had some sort of visual stimuli attraction of any kind, I might think it was hot. Too bad, I almost felt something, there, for a minute.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess the visual equivalent would be a guy licking a donut or something lol. But I think the equivalent for hotness would be watching a shirtless muscular man moving furniture. :3 Yeah, push it...


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

A guy licking an almost-finished icecream. You know, the moment when you contemplate eating a bit of the cone, but can still reach the icecream if you just tilt it a little.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

A guy licking a slice of meat .


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Whether I'm drinking from a bottle, eating ice cream from a bowl, or eating some type of candy where the inside is gooeyer than the outside, let's just say I have an interesting way of licking things clean that my horny ENFJ 2w3 ex-boyfriend loved to watch.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't get visual stimuli like this. I don't find a guy eating in anyway a sexual thing to look at, it's kind of gross. In fact I'm not all that visually stimulated anyway.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

devoid said:


> I guess the visual equivalent would be a guy licking a donut or something lol. But I think the equivalent for hotness would be watching a shirtless muscular man moving furniture. :3 Yeah, push it...


I second this one.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm quite visual, but that's just kind of odd to me... an ice cream's just an ice cream... I'm more likely to wonder about it melting and getting on his clothes. 

Fascinating creatures, you are.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

What's with this ice cream stuff? It's more like them making winky faces as they push a cut mango into their face.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> What's with this ice cream stuff? It's more like them making winky faces as they push a cut mango into their face.


Nvm...*hangs head* 

y u do dis youtube? y?

Oh wait I'll just link it. >.> 






Again at 1:30


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys playing bass with their fingers.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Eating a hard shell taco. Asking if one preferred tacos or hot dogs did have its purposes.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Guys playing bass with their fingers.


Considering how bass heavy music turns me on this might actually be a thing.






Oh yeah, it's working. Now just picture him looking right at you like "that's right."

Edit: Didn't notice the shirt unbuttoning and dead stare at the beginning. Excuse me I have some business to attend to.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Guys playing bass with their fingers.


So....what's the other way of playing bass? Just curious.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

InSolitude said:


> So....what's the other way of playing bass? Just curious.


Dick slapping da bass XD


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I would say the female equivalent is eating a very ripe and juice filled peach. Also, I'm a fairly visual person, as all guys are, but I don't find the symbolism in eating food in a sexual manner to be erotic at all.

I do get a small measure of pleasure from watching food shows though. So food for entertainment is fun to me. :smile:

Also a guy getting turned on by a woman eating a banana is weird as hell and I'd ask that person what the hell is wrong with them.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

For a fujoshi the answer would be a guy eating a banana


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

For a tokusatsu fujoshi (AKA me in high school), a guy eating a popsicle.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


>


I didn't think we were allowed to post porn here...:eek-new:


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> I didn't think we were allowed to post porn here...:eek-new:


The character watching him has a vested interest in underwear.


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Maybe like erotically mixing dough or paints with two fingers in a sensuous twirling motion?


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

InSolitude said:


> So....what's the other way of playing bass? Just curious.


Wellsy FTW with the slap bass, just in case tho... 


* *














And there's always a pick, I suppose. 

* *


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

sogood said:


> Maybe like erotically mixing dough or paints with two fingers in a sensuous twirling motion?


Hahaha, it took me a few moments but I got that one. :tongue:


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

... how about the sight of a fella with nice hands, idly, slowly, circling one of his fingers around, and up-and-down a computer mouse wheel? Occasionally going, softly, up and down on both sides with pointing and middle finger simultaneously...


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Somniorum said:


> ... how about the sight of a fella with nice hands, idly, slowly, circling one of his fingers around and on a computer mouse wheel?


I got turned on if that counts for anything


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

InSolitude said:


> I don't get visual stimuli like this. I don't find a guy eating in anyway a sexual thing to look at, it's kind of gross. In fact I'm not all that visually stimulated anyway.


It doesn't work for me this way either, I wonder how people managed to associate eating food with sexual things.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

My daughter nearly trolled me into watching a guy give cunnilingus to a peach but then as she was describing the poor peach getting mangled, that he was wearing socks with sandals and that he was listening to some cheesy rhythm and blues I started feeling a bit queasy. 

The socks and sandals were a bit of a deal breaker.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

For some women it is eating the banana


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

Seeing a woman fellating a banana just makes me think of how gross bananas taste to me.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Somniorum said:


> ... how about the sight of a fella with nice hands, idly, slowly, circling one of his fingers around, and up-and-down a computer mouse wheel?


I'm going to have to put you on my ignore list soon. :redface-new:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

A guy eating a peach.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

For me it is when guys pretend to be wounded or sick.
Just that little gesture is like.. "oh.. y hallo thar."


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

airotciV said:


> Nvm...*hangs head*
> 
> y u do dis youtube? y?
> 
> ...


So how about licking the filling of a canolli? (I couldn't tell what he was doing in the clip, but that's what it reminded me of)



sogood said:


> Maybe like erotically mixing dough or paints with two fingers in a sensuous twirling motion?


I've found myself washing dishes that way and my mind went into the gutter.
It's worse if you're washing inside a cup. :laughing:



Schizoid said:


> It doesn't work for me this way either, I wonder how people managed to associate eating food with sexual things.


It doesn't really work for me either but I would imagine if you already found someone attractive and then they happened to be eating whatever that resembled a sexual act, it's not much of a leap to make that association. That's usually how the movie scenes are, anyway.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> So how about licking the filling of a canolli? (I couldn't tell what he was doing in the clip, but that's what it reminded me of)


That would work


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> That would work


I was having trouble visualizing it in a sexually non-ambiguous way. Eating a canolli can be like eating a banana.:tongue:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I was having trouble visualizing it in a sexually non-ambiguous way. Eating a canolli can be like eating a banana.:tongue:


There's cream inside canolli right?

enguin:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I would say the equivalent would be a female watching a female eating a banana, technically speaking.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> With bananas being an obvious phallic symbol, why would watching a woman put it in her mouth *and proceed to bite pieces of it off* be arousing to a man? Wouldn't sucking on a popsicle be better if going for fellating imagery?


That gif where the woman is sucking on the banana just gives me a "oh no it's gonna break off and suffocate you" nervous feeling. I bite into my popsicles too though. I think these hard candy suckers would be a better substitution.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> So where's the pic and you in your rug, signing a contract?


If you like it put a ring on it!


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

InSolitude said:


> Ah, Ti peeps never get me. :teapot: --
> 
> *Edited to remove/add* - why the hell do I feel the need to explain everything? :frustrating:


Don't take it personally, I just used your post to get my own point. 
It was nice joke in Steins Gate as it was not expected and the realization came after Daru intentionally shifted the context...








But this thread seems to be pushing this quite a log way. I mean, can't girl eat a piece of fruit without it being sexualized?
Your line no matter how it was meant served my purpose and I used it literally for that purpose.


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

I've always been easily visually stimulated but can't think of one instance where a guy eating something did it. There may not be an equivalent for some women.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I got turned on by SpongeBob licking a piece of chocolate once. He was really getting into it. It had been a while.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

Veggie said:


> I got turned on by SpongeBob licking a piece of chocolate once. He was really getting into it. It had been a while.


... is *this* it?










... when trying to find this, I also managed to find a picture of Spongebob licking a man's ass. So that happened.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Somniorum said:


> ... is *this* it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but that was just the foreplay. He started making noises and then he seduced me with those half open half closed Spongebob mischief making eyes.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> This. This is my equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, YES.

This is a thing (why wouldn't it be?) - https://instagram.com/hotdudesreading/ 

/fans self


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> This. This is my equivalent.
> ​
> ... I'm actually at a point in my life where I fantasize about men who read. Books.


When we hand out medals for this thread you get my vote for the gold. :cocksure:

Lol at the name of that smiley; first time I've seen that adjective.




tangerinedreams said:


> Ummm, YES.
> 
> This is a thing (why wouldn't it be?) - https://instagram.com/hotdudesreading/
> 
> /fans self


Oh good gracious that page is evil. :hypnotysed:


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

When this question was asked on reddit, the most popular response was "chopping wood with an axe".


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> This. This is my equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, and that's so realistic, like equivalent and the oversexed "doctors" with big boobs in porn videos. I'm always like, she is totally just like my doctor!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

so basically, men reading books. i finally understand how all those skinny hipster dudes are getting laid.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

devoid said:


> Yeah, push it...









johnnyyukon said:


> so basically, men reading books. i finally understand how all those skinny hipster dudes are getting laid.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

I barely read books cuz i got no time for it. But I like to read mainly articles and things like that (I have commitment issues lol)


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

KevinHeaven said:


> I barely read books cuz i got no time for it. But I like to read mainly articles and things like that (I have commitment issues lol)


Me too, but now I'm going to start reading books publicly, all over town.


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

Somniorum said:


> ... is *this* it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Ah the internet....Sometimes you surprise me, and sometimes your horrify me


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Blickwinkel said:


> View attachment 345370
> 
> 
> Ah the internet....Sometimes you surprise me, and sometimes your horrify me


I feel sponebob is not for children. Just like that show The Happy Tree Friends or something like that. I was expecting something cute when I first watched it...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

A guy licking the nip of a milk bottle? :rolling:


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

LuvGen said:


> A guy licking the nip of a milk bottle? :rolling:


I like your dirty mind, can I clean it?


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Just thought of one! *boyish delight*

How a guy plays with his hair ought to be a good starting point for imagining how he'll use his hands elsewhere.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr.Venture said:


> Just thought of one! *boyish delight*
> 
> How a guy plays with his hair ought to be a good starting point for imagining how he'll use his hands elsewhere.


Oh yeah I play with my hair a lot when thinking  any hair-players dudes out there?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

KevinHeaven said:


> I like your dirty mind, can I clean it?


Haha.. It's just my wacky imagination. I actually like to see a man who is a skillful sculptor.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

KevinHeaven said:


> Oh yeah I play with my hair a lot when thinking  any hair-players dudes out there?


Whether it's long or short, I'm always playing with mine. *must... resist...*

I'll use the two-finger twirl, or gently tug them straight before I let them bounce back.

*must continue... to resist...*


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Dashing said:


> Just wondering.. :th_cool:


Easy.









And this too:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

God, the Choco Taco was AMAZING.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

airotciV said:


> That gif where the woman is sucking on the banana just gives me a "oh no it's gonna break off and suffocate you" nervous feeling. I bite into my popsicles too though. I think these hard candy suckers would be a better substitution.


 That would work as well. So long as it's something you actually suck on and lick to consume rather than biting into it.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> This. This is my equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think about those new pages being gently flipped by hands molded from daily labour, the fingertips dabbed with saliva from his tongue. A serious gaze that scans the pages with deliberate focus, fading so slowly into the lost world that will play with his mind and enhance it thereafter....


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Scarab said:


> Just think about those new pages being gently flipped by hands molded from daily labour, the fingertips dabbed with saliva from his tongue. A serious gaze that scans the pages with deliberate focus, fading so slowly into the lost world that will play with his mind and enhance it thereafter....


Why would someone who is reading a book takes his shirt off! *coughs* attention


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

KevinHeaven said:


> Why would someone who is reading a book takes his shirt off! *coughs* attention


Hmm? ö -ö You mean the model BlackDog linked? How would I know? Modelling, or because it was warm outside -- I would assume. *Shrugs*


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> That would work as well. So long as it's something you actually suck on and lick to consume rather than biting into it.


You're right, I'd probably get bored and bite into these too. :culpability:


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Scarab said:


> Just think about those new pages being gently flipped by hands molded from daily labour, the fingertips dabbed with saliva from his tongue. A serious gaze that scans the pages with deliberate focus, fading so slowly into the lost world that will play with his mind and enhance it thereafter....


There's six pages in Anna Karenina where the hero goes and scythes the harvest...rippling muscles, sweating in the sun, totally absorbed by his thoughts and his work...that is a good read. Your daily labour hands reminded me of it.

But hands in general...how one hand plays with the other, smoothing along the knuckles, or twiddling with a wine glass stem or spread out over a piano keyboard or in charge of a steering wheel...yep. Hands. Especially when he's not conscious of what they are doing, because he's thinking about something else...like twiddling his pencil while doing a maths problem...(INTJ female, ymmv)

Elvis is the Pelvis is a bit obvious, but I do generally like watching guys dance, again, especially if they are not showing off. Sometimes. :happy:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

A guy drumming. Rhythmn & focus, :love-struck: has he got it?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

I like when I'm out and a man reminds me to eat, and suggests a good slice of pizza or something small. It really is the little things sometimes.


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

@Dabbling I saw Anna K referenced in the movie Dan In Real Life and didn't get the reference, now I see


----------

